# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Box Swap



## Sprung

In true WB fashion, we got a bit off topic in someone else’s thread. There someone brought up the thought of doing a box swap and, well, here we go. Time to do a box swap!

This will be a lidded box swap. The box can be either flatwork or turned. There is only one limitation/rule on building your box: You should be able to ship it in a Medium Flat Rate Box. A MFRB has internal dimensions of 11" x 8 1/2" x 5 1/2", so any box you make within or under those dimensions is fair game. Final size, design, etc is up to you – sky’s the limit – as long as it can fit within a MFRB.

Here’s the catch: Mike had a good idea – and I agree that it would be cool – that the recipient not know who is sending them a box.

If you want to get in on the swap, please indicate here by the *end of the day - midnight CST - July 1st*. After you indicate here that you’re in, please send me a PM with your full name and mailing address.

On July 2nd I’ll use a random number generator to assign recipients. When assignments have been made, I’ll PM everyone with the info on who they will be sending their box to. Then, keep it a secret about who you’ll be sending a box to!

It looks like we will have at least one international participant – Dave (Mrfish55) in Canada – so if the cost of shipping international would be too much for you to afford, let me know and we’ll do our best to keep you shipping stateside.

We’ll set a shipping date deadline of *Friday, August 22nd*. That gives everyone, including box building newbies, time to get their box built and finished.


*Participants* (Will be updated as more join in)

Sprung
Mike1950
Schroedc
Kevin
woodintyuuu
mja979
Mrfish55
barry richardson
steve bellinger
ChrisN

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Since they expressed interest previously, tagging the following so they don't miss the thread:

@Mrfish55 (I do believe it was Dave's idea to do the swap!)
@barry richardson

I'd tag Mike too, but I know he's already seen the thread!


Also, I'm in for the swap! Will be one of the first projects that will come out of my new shop!


----------



## Mike1950

Of course I am in- sounds like fun..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm in. I suppose I'll have to make up my mind if it's going to be turned or flat work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm in too *but* if I draw Mike that wouldn't really be fair since I already have two of his boxes, so if I draw him you might want to reshuffle the deck so someone else gets the privilege. JMO

Gonna be fun!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodintyuuu

I'm in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

mja979 said:


> ...Do maze boxes count?



It's not for me to decide but if we take a vote my vote is yes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

mja979 said:


> ...Do maze boxes count?




There is only one limitation/rule on building your box: You should be able to ship it in a Medium Flat Rate Box. A MFRB has internal dimensions of 11" x 8 1/2" x 5 1/2", so any box you make within or under those dimensions is fair game. Final size, design, etc is up to you – sky’s the limit – as long as it can fit within a MFRB.

I do not know how the boss man(Sprung) interprets this by my guess is yes..........

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55

That'll teach me to open my big mouth, I will make sure I produce something worthy, have some ideas in my head, just need to shake them out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Marcus, even if the others didn't chime in, I'd say yes! Will be interesting to see what you come up with!

So, yes, sky's the limit!

Thanks everyone for joining in! Will be awesome seeing what you guys make for boxes. Looking forward to seeing who else joins in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

mja979 said:


> Maze box with a lid... This will be new to me. I am in pending approval.



Do not see anything in the rules about Lid???


----------



## Mrfish55

Mike1950 said:


> Do not see anything in the rules about Lid???


Except for the part where it says
"This will be a lidded box swap."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Mrfish55 said:


> Except for the part where it says
> "This will be a lidded box swap."


Be nice to the , Dave. This thread has already gotten a bit long and complicated for him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Mrfish55 said:


> Except for the part where it says
> "This will be a lidded box swap."



But does the lid have to come off???


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> But does the lid have to come off???



If it didn't then interior finishing wouldn't be an issue.........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

I always flock up the interior...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson

Count me in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Ok, so far here are the participants:

Sprung
Mike1950
Schroedc
Kevin
woodintyuuu
mja979
Mrfish55
barry richardson

Strong sign-up so far and looking forward to seeing who else joins in on this!

This is going to be a lot of fun and I'm already starting to think of ideas to challenge myself and try and learn some new skills!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> I'm already starting to think of ideas to challenge myself and try and learn some new skills!



Heck I'm just gonna wipe some poly on one of my wife's small shoeboxes and call it good. It's a box. It has a lid .

(yes  lids must be removable or open-able)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mrfish55

Mike1950 said:


> But does the lid have to come off???


I am not overly fond of removable lids especially in a box of the listed dimensions, I myself will be doing a hinged lid and considering one or more hidden compartments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

mja979 said:


> ...I am thinking I may have influenced some of this.


It's all good, as far as I'm concerned build what you like, lid, no lid, big or small, I will trade anything and be happy I enjoy the trades and have yet to be disappointed. I would like to see a little longer on the time frame so I can give it my best, things tend to back up over the summer with other stuff that reduces shop time but I will make it work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones

Please include my name! Love to swap!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Well I havn't made a box in quite a while. But if you don't mind having a  carpenter join in I'd give it a go. We used to have these over on family woodworking at least ounce a year, but havn't been doing them lately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Mrfish55 said:


> I would like to see a little longer on the time frame so I can give it my best, things tend to back up over the summer with other stuff that reduces shop time but I will make it work.



I would be perfectly ok with a longer time frame, might even be better for me too - just didn't want to set the end date so far out that people might forget or lose steam.

What does everyone think about an extra week or two on the ship date?

It sounds like some are coming up with some pretty sweet ideas and extras that could benefit from the extra time, plus summer can often get very busy for many.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Matt on your ship date, is this when you need to send, or can we send anytime up to this date?


----------



## Sprung

steve bellinger said:


> Matt on your ship date, is this when you need to send, or can we send anytime up to this date?



Anytime up to that date.

Also, a heads up that the date will be changing to give everyone an extra week or two to work on their boxes. Will edit the original post to reflect that when I have a chance later - on my way out the door right now.


----------



## Sprung

Ok, original post updated. Ship out date has been changed from August 8th to August 22nd. That gives everyone two extra weeks to work on their boxes, especially during busy summer months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mine is ready. Who gets it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ChrisN

Hey, a turned box! I've never made a turned box, but maybe now's the time to learn. I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Kevin said:


> Mine is ready. Who gets it?


WHAAAAAAT! Im still thinking about what Im going to think about building and your done? I have one other project to dust off and get in the mail first, then clean the shop, then think/drink/sober up and see if i still understand my scribbles and then find time to start. You musta had one on the go already?


----------



## Schroedc

Mrfish55 said:


> WHAAAAAAT! Im still thinking about what Im going to think about building and your done? I have one other project to dust off and get in the mail first, then clean the shop, then think/drink/sober up and see if i still understand my scribbles and then find time to start. You musta had one on the go already?



Probably didn't take him too long to shellac a shoebox.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Schroedc said:


> Probably didn't take him too long to shellac a shoebox.....


oooh, I was under the impression we were doing fancy wood boxes for the swap, I will peel the shipping label off the last package I received and lacquer it up, should be done in 10 min. I will be ready to ship mine tomorrow as well ;)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Man, y'all are taking the hard route on this one - doing the work of shellacing and lacquering your boxes yourself.

I'm going the even easier route - child labor! Tossed a cardboard box on the floor this afternoon, along with a bunch of crayons and markers, and am letting my 19 month old son do all the work of making it look nice before I ship it out.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Sprung said:


> Man, y'all are taking the hard route on this one - doing the work of shellacing and lacquering your boxes yourself.
> 
> I'm going the even easier route - child labor! Tossed a cardboard box on the floor this afternoon, along with a bunch of crayons and markers, and am letting my 19 month old son do all the work of making it look nice before I ship it out.


That's funny, I've done exactly that. I built a nice box and had my daughter fingerpaint a panel for the lid then put a high gloss clear on it, one of grandmas most prized possessions, need to find a picture of that one it actually looks very cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Mrfish55 said:


> That's funny, I've done exactly that. I built a nice box and had my daughter fingerpaint a panel for the lid then put a high gloss clear on it, one of grandmas most prized possessions, need to find a picture of that one it actually looks very cool



That's a really cool idea! Sounds like an idea I'm going to have to file away for future use as a potential gift for me to make for my wife or the grandmas!


----------



## Sprung

Tomorrow, midnight CST, is the last day to sign-up before recipients are assigned. There's no limit to how many can participate and no minimum skill level needed to join in, so if you're on the fence, join in! Flatworkers and turners alike are welcome!

The only rules:

Lidded box
Must be able to fit within a MFRB
Need to keep who your recipient is a secret from them

Need to ship on or before August 22
Here's the list of participants so far.

Sprung
@Mike1950 
Schroedc
@Kevin 
@woodintyuuu 
@mja979 
@Mrfish55 
@barry richardson 
@Mike Jones 
steve bellinger
@ChrisN 

*If you've been tagged in this post, please send me your full name and mailing address. *Your maker/sender can't send you a box unless they have your address, and since we want the recipients to be surprised about who is building them a box, I'll be PM'ing assignments and addresses to everyone individually on Wednesday.


----------



## steve bellinger

Ha now how are you gonna be surprised, if you know who's gonna send you yours?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

steve bellinger said:


> Ha now how are you gonna be surprised, if you know who's gonna send you yours?



The lack of surprise is a burden I'm just going to have to bear - Somebody's gotta make sure the rest of y'all have fun!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Jones

Matt (and others) I am so sorry to have to withdraw my name from this fun swap. It appears that I may not be back in my shop, and thus unable to finish a box before the deadline. (Might be October!!)


----------



## Sprung

Mike Jones said:


> Matt (and others) I am so sorry to have to withdraw my name from this fun swap. It appears that I may not be back in my shop, and thus unable to finish a box before the deadline. (Might be October!!)



Mike - no worries. Life happens. Hope that whatever's preventing you from being in the shop isn't a bad thing and that you can get back out to the shop and back to it sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Last day to sign up! Anyone else want to join in? I'll be randomizing everything tomorrow and making assignments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Sorry guys - had an unexpectedly busy day today and didn't get a chance to make assignments. If I don't get a chance to get to it tonight (probably not, since I'd like to spend some time with my family), I'll certainly get to it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Assignments have been made and will be sent out via PM later today! Just waiting on addresses from a couple people before I send assignments out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

@Mike1950 
@Schroedc 
@Kevin 
@woodintyuuu 
@mja979 
@Mrfish55 
@barry richardson 
@steve bellinger 
@ChrisN 

You should all have received a PM from me with information as to who you are sending your box to. 

Just a quick reminder of the only rules:

Lidded box
Must be able to fit within a MFRB
Need to keep who your recipient is a secret from them
Need to ship on or before August 22
Other than that, sky's the limit! Really looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with!

When you're received your box, please post pictures of it so we can all droll over it. Or have your sender post pics if you're unable to.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ChrisN

I've got my box on the lathe right now!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I changed my mind about the shoe box. That seemed a little like I wasn't doing enough effort so I re-purposed it as a place for my wife to store a pair of shoes in her footwear storage facility. So I grabbed a big hunk of some kind of polyethylene I had lying around and turned a 2-compartment tool box. Here it is shown assembled . . . .






This shows the top compartment - it's much smaller than the lower compartment but it is very handy to hold small tools . . . .




Now here's the real kicker. The lower compartment was designed to hold larger tools, but I discovered by accident that if you store a cup and a half of rice in it along with enough water to fill it up 3/4 to the top, and then you accidentally stick it in the microwave on 17 minutes at power level 6, you get perfect rice for the dog food recipe!!!!





You have to be sure to remove the tools from the top compartment before you use the tool box as a rice cooker or else it makes a serious mess. This is the third one I had to make because of trial and error like that. I had actually stored some small rifle cartridge primers and a little C-4 in the upper compartment on the first prototype before removing them when I had accidentally cooked some rice, and not only did I have to buy a new microwave, I had to replace 3 walls in my house and have a large portion of the roof extensively repaired.

I have it perfected now though and I'm actually thinking about trying to patent this thing as an actual rice cooker because it seems to be more efficient doing that, than being a tool box.

But anyway, my box is done again I think, unless I come up with an even more ingenuous box but I don't really expect I can top this one. I bet y'all are dying to know who gets it but the rules say I cannot tell. Gosh I hope it wasn't against the rules to post a picture of it!


PS it will not fit in a mfrb with all the lids on so some assembly will be required.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## steve bellinger

Well as I like to strike early, i'll be sending mine out some time next week. :)


----------



## steve bellinger

Just to let ya all know I did get it sent out and has been received.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mrfish55

Pics??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

No pics - didn't happen!


----------



## Sprung

WOW! That is just awesome, Steve! Fantastic box! Definitely set the bar high! That is one of the most unique box designs I think I've ever seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Cool box-Very unique

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## steve bellinger

Here's a front on view. Glad ya like it Marcus. It was a fun little project.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

steve bellinger said:


> Here's a front on view. Glad ya like it Marcus. It was a fun little project.
> 
> View attachment 55470




Steve- sorta resembles my bench- also- You guys that do those itty bitty pieces make my fat clunky fingers hurt!!!!! What woods? Now Marcus has to make a working maze in that scale!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> sorta resembles my bench



That was one of the first things I thought when I first saw the pics!

Though that lathe didn't come covered in dust to resemble yours!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> That was one of the first things I thought when I first saw the pics!
> 
> Though that lathe didn't come covered in dust to resemble yours!




Sorta shows how much attention to detail you youngsters have -my lathe is grey- well under all the brown dust..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass

Now I want a LOVE button because the like isn't quite good enough. I may have to steal some ideas from that as my workmate is just not tough enough for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Blueglass said:


> Now I want a LOVE button because the like isn't quite good enough. I may have to steal some ideas from that as my workmate is just not tough enough for me.



Les, if you didn't see it when he did the build, Mike did a build thread in the classroom on his latest workbench build. Very nice build and lots of good ideas. On the other side of things, if you want to see a guy hacking things together with 2x4's, 4x4's, and plywood, I've got a workbench build thread going on too right now, that I'm hoping to get back to. (Mike's bench is pretty much my dream bench that I hope to build someday.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Mike as I was inspired by your boxes, and your bench. This WAS loosely built with your bench in mind.
BTW the woods for this are curly walnut, maple burl, for the box. The lathe is holly, and the bowl on the lathe is white oak burl.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Les, if you didn't see it when he did the build, Mike did a build thread in the classroom on his latest workbench build. Very nice build and lots of good ideas. On the other side of things, if you want to see a guy hacking things together with 2x4's, 4x4's, and plywood, I've got a workbench build thread going on too right now, that I'm hoping to get back to. (Mike's bench is pretty much my dream bench that I hope to build someday.)



You do not give yourself near enough credit- Your bench is NOT just hacked together. One helluva lot better then what I had at your age!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Blueglass

I followed that thread big time. I have ideas, but my space is ridiculously limited right now. We are working up to moving soon. Once I have my own space I will build a bench to suit my needs. Like yours I'm sure it will be box store materials except for the top. I did find that box inspiring. I am thinking about building a large tool box that the top could double as work space. The design would be set up to hold mainly just my drum making tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Steve that's a fantastic "box". It's so much more than that though - very creative and very clever and very cool. Super job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> You do not give yourself near enough credit- Your bench is NOT just hacked together. One helluva lot better then what I had at your age!!!!



Yeah, I know mine isn't quite hacked together - was simply trying to give a huge compliment for your bench! (I'm actually very happy with the work I've done so far and the direction I'm going with my bench. Plus I've got plans to dress it up a bit so it looks nicer than just construction lumber.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sneak preview!!!



 

Pretty cool Huh!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Update- much more detail!!



 



 

Rats it has supposed to have a lid right???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brown down

thats one of the coolest and most unique box designs I have seen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Cool, i'm going to have to study on how you did those corner nubs for a while......


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Cool, i'm going to have to study on how you did those corner nubs for a while......




Were you talking about Mine?


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Were you talking about Mine?



Pretty sure they are asking about my rice cooking tool box Mike. But I'm not telling how I did it - it's a trade secret.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Pretty sure they are asking about my rice cooking tool box Mike. But I'm not telling how I did it - it's a trade secret.




Only an teicanisrshman would cook rice in a greasy ol tool box..............


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> Were you talking about Mine?


yes sir, baffling......


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> yes sir, baffling......




Nah- It is easy- you have a box 7/8 inch sides. 1 " cove bit with 1/2" sticking out from fence. You raise bit 1/16 at a time until you are 1/4 to 3/8 up into wood. This leaves a 1/4-3/8 "leg all around box. Then switch to core bit 1/2 inch . you adjust fence to make the little cove on leg. again raising the bit each time until you get to where cove starts. Then you switch to straight bit. 1/16 at a time you cut between the core bit holes. Helluva lot easier then it sounds. If desired I will do a tutorial thread with pictures- I am one helluva lot better with picture.
I just started using core bit. I used to just use straight bit, but it was not as accurate and one slip of attention and legs got a lot shorter quick.

This pic shows after cove bit. 



 


This is not the same but maybe will give you the idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Blueglass

I do see why you stick with that design a lot. It looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

I think I've got it... why do you only go in 1/16" increments to remove the waste between the feet, to avoid chip-out?


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> I think I've got it... why do you only go in 1/16" increments to remove the waste between the feet, to avoid chip-out?




probably habit- I just started using the core bit- before I created the side of the leg with the straight bit side. If you took to much- the bit took over and you had one shorter leg-very quickly. Also I find with figured wood I get much better finish taking my time. PS- I keep my hands High on box. If you go back to box build I show this process without core bit.
All the legs on my cove boxes are with this method. different styles with different bits. You can get a small precise repeatable leg with little effort.


----------



## Kevin

Mike, based on your photos in post 78, your finishes are getting better. What are you doing different? And don't take that as a backhanded compliment my finishes suck and on top of that I am a finish snob. The two don't work very well together either lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike, based on your photos in post 78, your finishes are getting better. What are you doing different? And don't take that as a backhanded compliment my finishes suck and on top of that I am a finish snob. The two don't work very well together either lol.




Thanks, No way do I take that wrong- finish is probably my- yours all of us- weak point. If you look at it as close as we do - well it all sucks.
I prefer joinery- that and design and wood choice I enjoy- finish- PAIN.... Snob also- I have never done a perfect finish- nor do I expect to.........
I have been playing with multiple ideas. 1. Spalted piece - presents challenges- This is a soft, med, hard, harder piece. I finished- clear wipe on poly till it did not soak and steelwooled until it was satin. It is sort of distressed wood- Might be one of my nicest though. 2. the maple- same process and then used rattle can- I do not like it- nice finish- too plastic. 3. the ones I like best- same process 2 coats wax and steel wool smooth as a baby's butt. Have to watch walnut grain- goes white with wax if not filled enough. 
PS- These are not box swap boxes........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I just finished a box for my nephew with 1 coat of tung oil (which I do not like for a finish if it is not polymerized) and 2 coats of semi lacquer rattle can on top. I only used the tung oil because I asked Neil what to do on it because I wanted lacquer and he suggested a base of tung oil first. Never had heard that but he forgot more about finishes than I will ever know. It turned out okay for a numbnuts like me. Not as good as yours in 78 IMO but not bad for me. I should have taken a pic. I will ask my nephew to take some pics on his wall with the sports memorabilia in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I just finished a box for my nephew with 1 coat of tung oil (which I do not like for a finish if it is not polymerized) and 2 coats of semi lacquer rattle can on top. I only used the tung oil because I asked Neil what to do on it because I wanted lacquer and he suggested a base of tung oil first. Never had heard that but he forgot more about finishes than I will ever know. It turned out okay for a numbnuts like me. Not as good as yours in 78 IMO but not bad for me. I should have taken a pic. I will ask my nephew to take some pics on his wall with the sports memorabilia in it.




I also really like BLO- a few coats and steel wool for a soft satin finish-on walnut. For me It has to look good- But if it does not feel good- I have failed. I have plenty of failures but the wax gives a feel of satin or silk. I like it. 

Ahhh no pics- no friggin box is somethin a certain crazy irishman taught me- JUST sayin...........


----------



## Kevin

Yeah I know . . . I would have thought you were senile if you hadn't reminded me of pics. I would have taken them along the way but I am . . . . . .




......... senile myself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

:cool2:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

My box is about half done, but I can't go any further until the Canooter valve gets in. Still haven't figured out how I am going to use the monkey testicles for the pull knobs though . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> My box is about half done, but I can't go any further until the Canooter valve gets in. Still haven't figured out how I am going to use the monkey testicles for the pull knobs though . . . . .



Poor @Brink


----------



## Brink

Monkeys have tails, I don't.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Monkeys have tails, I don't.



thank goodness i was worried there for a minute...............


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Monkeys have tails, I don't.



Monkeys have tails. Brink has tales. Humans wonder what's the difference, pray tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> thank goodness i was worried there for a minute...............



Need pics? I have pics. Some winking, some not.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

That isn't why, Les. The truth is every time he starts a box he thinks he is building a completely different and uniqe box. He's gotten to the age  that he can't remember what he did last time, so doesn't even know that he's done 100s just like it. Shhh. Don't tell him. He's happy.







Blueglass said:


> I do see why you stick with that design a lot. It looks great.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> That isn't why, Les. The truth is every time he starts a box he thinks he is building a completely different and uniqe box. He's gotten to the age  that he can't remember what he did last time, so doesn't even know that he's done 100s just like it. Shhh. Don't tell him. He's happy.




 What box?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

somewhere-someone is supposed to get a MFR on monday- Now the question is who- would you like the tracking number- it is
9405903699300226****** now that narrows it down to 999,999 possibilities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

I know who's getting it on Monday!

If anyone wants to know who, you may or may not be able to bribe me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> I know who's getting it on Monday!
> 
> If anyone wants to know who, you may or may not be able to bribe me...



Hold it now  if anybody is going to get bribed it will be me on tuesday!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Hey gang, finally move my box project to the front burner. I'm considering using wooden hinges for the box, the type where sections of dowel are lined up something like a piano hinge. Rob Cosman has a utube video of this style. Anyone know of any tricks for drilling dead center into dowel ends? They sell jigs for this; (and Rob sells one along with his video) 

 but I was hoping to get away without one....


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Hey gang, finally move my box project to the front burner. I'm considering using wooden hinges for the box, the type where sections of dowel are lined up something like a piano hinge. Rob Cosman has a utube video of this style. Anyone know of any tricks for drilling dead center into dowel ends? They sell jigs for this; (and Rob sells one along with his video) View attachment 56310 but I was hoping to get away without one....




Wooden hinges are cool but I have never tried them.


----------



## steve bellinger

Berry are these the type hinges your talking about? This is a box I got from a different swap over on Family woodworking. Chuck Thoits (the pirate )made this. I know you used to go there ounce in a while. So I'm sure Chuck didn't have a gig to make these, but I'm sure Him or Tom Niemi can help ya out. Tom has made these also if I remember right.


----------



## Kevin

Barry wooden hinges are not super hard. If you can hand cut dovetails you can make wooden hinges. Well, they can be hard depending on how intricate you want to design them. The biggest mistake I see - if you can call it a "mistake" - is the craftsman making them way too large for the box they're on. They aren't any more difficult to make on a smaller scale it just takes a little more patience. I would probably have to ruin a set practicing since it has been so long since I made any.

I may be making some for my box but I am not yet certain it's going to have any hinges anywhere yet - I am designing it as I go as usual so not sure what I am going to end up with yet. The poor fella who gets this will just have to learn not to enter a box swap that I am in if he doesn't want to risk ending up drawing me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Use your lathe! - Collet chuck in the tail stock with a drill bit, and your dowel chucked up in the headstock. Both the bit and the dowel will be centered so it should be easy breezy!


----------



## barry richardson

neither have I, I think I will test it out a quickie box, if it's too much of a pain, I will just go with butt hinges...


----------



## SENC

Use lathe. Drill chuck in tailstock. 



barry richardson said:


> Hey gang, finally move my box project to the front burner. I'm considering using wooden hinges for the box, the type where sections of dowel are lined up something like a piano hinge. Rob Cosman has a utube video of this style. Anyone know of any tricks for drilling dead center into dowel ends? They sell jigs for this; (and Rob sells one along with his video) View attachment 56310 but I was hoping to get away without one....


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> Use your lathe! - Collet chuck in the tail stock with a drill bit, and your dowel chucked up in the headstock. Both the bit and the dowel will be centered so it should be easy breezy!


Oops, Scott beat me to it.


----------



## Sprung

So, how's everyone's boxes coming along? Am I the only one that hasn't started yet?

I had every intention of starting this past week, then got sick... Highly unlikely that I'll be in any shape to get out into the shop this week either. But, I will get mine finished and do plan to have it ready to ship by the deadline! I have a design idea in my head - just got to get to work on it! Once I'm recovered, my box for the swap will be my first priority with any shop time I get.

Besides, it's not like it'll take me that long to glue veneer to a matchbox!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mine has arrived in a certain city- going out for delivery to*^&%#%^^&&^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> So, how's everyone's boxes coming along? Am I the only one that hasn't started yet?
> 
> I had every intention of starting this past week, then got sick... Highly unlikely that I'll be in any shape to get out into the shop this week either. But, I will get mine finished and do plan to have it ready to ship by the deadline! I have a design idea in my head - just got to get to work on it! Once I'm recovered, my box for the swap will be my first priority with any shop time I get.
> 
> Besides, it's not like it'll take me that long to glue veneer to a matchbox!



I've got all the pieces planed and cut, hopefully in the next week I can get assembled and finished and then mailed out, I was out of the shop for a week and while I was gone my wife sold a bunch of stuff so I have to get inventory back up too. I believe this will be the first piece of flat work anyone on here has seen from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> I've got all the pieces planed and cut, hopefully in the next week I can get assembled and finished and then mailed out, I was out of the shop for a week and while I was gone my wife sold a bunch of stuff so I have to get inventory back up too. I believe this will be the first piece of flat work anyone on here has seen from me




It is about time ya came back from the dark side!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

another crucial hint straight from USPS "Out for Delivery"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Someone who lives somewhere east of Mike will no doubt be very happy with what they'll be finding in the mail today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Someone who lives somewhere east of Mike will no doubt be very happy with what they'll be finding in the mail today!



Yep, Mike and the rest of those Seattle-ites are pretty much about as west as you can get.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Yep, Mike and the rest of those Seattle-ites are pretty much about as west as you can get.




Somebody needs to buy the big guy a map-sheese..............


----------



## steve bellinger

Hey the mail lady got here late today. Guess what she brought for me? Yep you guessed it, a awesome box from our #1 box maker. Never even considered that I would be getting this box. Mike thank you very much and it will be cherished for ever. My pics woun't do this justice but here they are any way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

That's a sweet looking box Steve. I never would have guessed he would use maple and walnut though did you? 

That combo never gets old. That's what I am making mine with too - maple and walnut.

Well done as always Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

No never would of guessed Walnut, and Maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Well there is maple and cherry  You are welcome Steve it was fun. It is 1 of 4 that are just a different take on the hinged coved box- dummy me- 2 did not fit in MFR. None of them were perfect. But I do love the waxed finish- feels and looks good.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Sprung

Awesome box from you Mike! (As we all expected it would be. Just as we all expected the walnut and maple combo!)

It's exciting to see two completed and delivered boxes! Can't wait to see more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike I have never made a perfect box either. I have made boxes with perfect miters then messed up something else on it. Ah but the pursuit of the perfect box or piece sure is fun though ain't it.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike I have never made a perfect box either. I have made boxes with perfect miters then messed up something else on it. Ah but the pursuit of the perfect box or piece sure is fun though ain't it.




I have miters down pat- but with these coves a mistake is easy. I do not want to make things perfect- there would be nothing to learn.......... You know I love making boxes- it gets to be about the wood.


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks for the hinge suggestions guys, somehow I missed your replies. Yea, the lathe would have worked I'm sure. But that would have been WAY too easy I used a kreg jig bit instead. 


 
It looks like it's going to work pretty well. I just put the section of dowell in the jig tube and plunged the tip into it. It made a 5/32 hole deep enough for my needs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Here is my offering for the box swap. Made of Imbuia and the lid panel is silky oak. Cherry veneer inside the lid. My first go at this type of wooden hinges. I didn't have too much trouble with the hinges, but maybe it was beginners luck. Suedetex flocking on the inside, not everyone's cup of tea, but it is nice not to worry about finishing the inside, or glue squeeze out, cause it gets covered. Poly finish. latch is rare-earth magnets. I made the side profile with various router bits and a couple of passes on the tablesaw with the blade tilted. Used Mike's technique for the feet. In the mail tomorrow.... In the end, it looks kind of like a casket to me, (not my intention) maybe the new owner needs an urn....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BarbS

Beautiful, Barry. You guys are doing some fabulous work for this swap! I'm sorry to have missed it. Life, you know.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> View attachment 57163 View attachment 57164 View attachment 57165 View attachment 57166 Here is my offering for the box swap. Made of Imbuia and the lid panel is silky oak. Cherry veneer inside the lid. My first go at this type of wooden hinges. I didn't have too much trouble with the hinges, but maybe it was beginners luck. Suedetex flocking on the inside, not everyone's cup of tea, but it is nice not to worry about finishing the inside, or glue squeeze out, cause it gets covered. Poly finish. latch is rare-earth magnets. I made the side profile with various router bits and a couple of passes on the tablesaw with the blade tilted. Used Mike's technique for the feet. In the mail tomorrow.... In the end, it looks kind of like a casket to me, (not my intention) maybe the new owner needs an urn....




Barry it is beautiful. Glad the leg thing worked for you-they look good. Love the hinges and the top is great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Very nice work, Barry!

Three top notch boxes so far! Can't wait to see the rest!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Very nice Barry, love the hinge and the figure in that wood is amazing, I better get going on my box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Barry -Thats awesome. I don't get the casket feel at all...? The finish is amazing, as well as the joinery. The hingers look like they cam out perfectly. Nice job man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Man someone is gonna be a VERY happy camper, when they get this. Great job man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

mja979 said:


> I have been out of town and will only be back for a week. All the completed boxes look fantastic! I am afraid mine won't compare...




You will do just fine Marcus. not a contest- just for fun!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

mja979 said:


> I have been out of town and will only be back for a week. All the completed boxes look fantastic! I am afraid mine won't compare...



Marcus, as Mike said, this isn't a contest - just for fun! It gives us a chance to put our skills to use, no matter how great or lackluster our skills may be. I've only built two boxes so far and I'm in on the swap - you'll do great and we'll be looking forward to seeing what you come up with!

I'm also looking forward to seeing what I come up with.  Right now the box I'm building is a pile of pieces of wood that contains a number of different species for consideration for use. Of course, being sick for 2 weeks didn't help anything... This week, however, I'll be getting to work on it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Nicely done Barry it looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Mrfish55 said:


> ...I better get going on my box.



I made the inlay for my lid last night. I can't use the box I almost finished because it's way too tall and there was no redesign that I liked that will save it. So I started all over on an entirely new design. 

I hope I don't put myself up against the wall like I tend to do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm having fun with making my box but after seeing some of these pictures I feel a little out of place in this group and am relieved at the support from everyone.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950

Looks cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Sweet! Someone is going to be very happy with that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Very nice box, Marcus!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Looking good Marcus! Someone will be glad to get it. 

Hope to get back to working on mine soon. I'm finished with the lid but had hell trying to get the end grain on the honeylocust to seal. It never did 100% but it's as good as it's going to get. Hope to get working on it again soon the deadline is a week from tomorrow!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Marcus Good looking box.  Don't look like a maze puzzle to me though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice work Marcus!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Really like all the boxes that have been posted so far! Some very nice work. Looking forward to seeing the rest of them soon!

Don't forget - deadline is this Friday, August 22!


----------



## Mrfish55

Sprung said:


> Really like all the boxes that have been posted so far! Some very nice work. Looking forward to seeing the rest of them soon!
> 
> Don't forget - deadline is this Friday, August 22!


Dug into the secret stash, nice chunk of birds eye maple burl in the spray booth right now, mine will ship Friday

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I was worried about making the ship date but finished turning the last piece and got the finish on mine today so it will be dry and ready to go on Friday. One question, are we supposed to post pictures before we ship or a picture of the one we receive? Just want to make sure I'm doing it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I hope to finish tomorrow. I did get to put in a couple hours on it today but I will have to step it up tomorrow to make the deadline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mine's coming along. Hit a roadbump tonight, but already have in mind how I will overcome it and am planning to take care of that in the morning before my wife and son wake up.

@Schroedc - Colin, it doesn't matter when you post pics. Some of the already posted pics were posted before boxes were shipped out. I think it's kinda cool to admire a box and then be surprised when it shows up as yours and then you can brag about how it's better than the pics that were posted by the builder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Mine's coming along. Hit a roadbump tonight, but already have in mind how I will overcome it and am planning to take care of that in the morning before my wife and son wake up.
> 
> @Schroedc - Colin, it doesn't matter when you post pics. Some of the already posted pics were posted before boxes were shipped out. I think it's kinda cool to admire a box and then be surprised when it shows up as yours and then you can brag about how it's better than the pics that were posted by the builder.




Well then, Here goes, I just finished buffing and shining it all out  I'll ship it on Friday to make sure the finish is good and hard before I stick it in bubble wrap and a box.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Nice! very unique. If it's mine I will keep all my gold doubloons in it. In other words it would remain empty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Very nice, Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Nice! very unique. If it's mine I will keep all my gold doubloons in it. In other words it would remain empty.




I wanted something a little different than other styles I'd seen and I'm still figuring out this whole flat work thing....


----------



## Kevin

Dilemma. I made the top using a 3D panel. It's the first 3D pattern I made, so I wasn't paying as much attention as I should when I glued it to the lid. You only get the 3D effect when you view it from one orientation .... in this case from the end of the lid and not from a side. I'm fixing to make the hinges but before I glue them to the lid and box - how would you guys orient the box? Should I . . .

A) Attache the hinges traditionally, where one of the box sides (long end) is considered the front and the lid opens backward toward the other end?
B) Attach the hinges where one of the ends is the front so that the 3D effect is always facing the viewer? This would mean I affix the hinges to one of the ends (short part of the box?

Hopefully the guy getting this will chime in. If he does I will do it like he says. If he doesn't, I'll go with the consensus view. Wish I had thought this through fully first but I was so disenchanted with my table saw problem (still not fixed) I was a little distracted. That's my story anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Dilemma. I made the top using a 3D panel. It's the first 3D pattern I made, so I wasn't paying as much attention as I should when I glued it to the lid. You only get the 3D effect when you view it from one orientation .... in this case from the end of the lid and not from a side. I'm fixing to make the hinges but before I glue them to the lid and box - how would you guys orient the box? Should I . . .
> 
> A) Attache the hinges traditionally, where one of the box sides (long end) is considered the front and the lid opens backward toward the other end?
> B) Attach the hinges where one of the ends is the front so that the 3D effect is always facing the viewer? This would mean I affix the hinges to one of the ends (short part of the box?
> 
> Hopefully the guy getting this will chime in. If he does I will do it like he says. If he doesn't, I'll go with the consensus view. Wish I had thought this through fully first but I was so disenchanted with my table saw problem (still not fixed) I was a little distracted. That's my story anyway.
> 
> 
> View attachment 57894
> 
> View attachment 57895




COOL lid- no opinion!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

WOW, Kevin! That is an outstanding piece! Definitely top notch craftsmanship! 

Like Mike I don't have an opinion on the top orientation. It looks great both ways and I can see the 3D effect in both orientations pictured.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm actually picking up the 3D effect both ways. I actually think it'd be cool with the hinges on one of the short edges, that's a neat deviation from the usual long edge hinging.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> Dilemma. I made the top using a 3D panel. It's the first 3D pattern I made, so I wasn't paying as much attention as I should when I glued it to the lid. You only get the 3D effect when you view it from one orientation .... in this case from the end of the lid and not from a side. I'm fixing to make the hinges but before I glue them to the lid and box - how would you guys orient the box? Should I . . .
> 
> A) Attache the hinges traditionally, where one of the box sides (long end) is considered the front and the lid opens backward toward the other end?
> B) Attach the hinges where one of the ends is the front so that the 3D effect is always facing the viewer? This would mean I affix the hinges to one of the ends (short part of the box?
> 
> Hopefully the guy getting this will chime in. If he does I will do it like he says. If he doesn't, I'll go with the consensus view. Wish I had thought this through fully first but I was so disenchanted with my table saw problem (still not fixed) I was a little distracted. That's my story anyway.
> 
> 
> View attachment 57894
> 
> View attachment 57895


dont think you can mess it up looks cool either way

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodintyuuu said:


> dont think you can mess it up looks cool either way




Don't say that Cliff- he is an irish texican................


----------



## barry richardson

Thats sweet Kevin! No wonder it is taking so long... looks very complex, I really doubt the person who gets that will care which way it's hinged. I can see the 3-D both ways...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> No wonder it is taking so long...




Yes that's it. It's taking so long because it is complex, not because I have DDA and working on 9 projects at the same time all the time lol. 

It's not really that complex you just got to think some of the steps through first. I didn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Fantastic work Kevin. There was a _*lot*_ of planning that went into that lid. I would mount the hinges on the end as the design was intended. It is a very unique box and the unique orientation will just compliment that fact.


----------



## steve bellinger

Colin great job man. Kevin like the others I thing it would look good both ways. If I had to say I think I would go with the traditional hinge in the back long side, but that's just me. got a couple folks getting some really cool boxes next week for sure.


----------



## Mrfish55

I'm feeling so inadequate right now, wait till its too late for me to kick it up a notch! I had big plans but been smoking busy so was only able to bust out a basic box, have to see if I can spice it up a bit tomorrow, you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Still needs to be sanded and polished but here is the lid teaser, this chunk of burl was picked up 25 years ago as scrap from an instrument maker and the story is he had it for over 30 years after picking it up from a logger who stashed it in his barn for who knows how long, pretty sure it is dry and stable, I turned my first bowl from a chunk of this very burl over 20 years ago, hopefully the story adds to my rather plain box and the new owner enjoys it!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

You guys have really been stepping it up. Great boxes - all of them.

I'm real happy with how mine is turning out and it's going to be a great box - a real step up since my last boxes - but y'all are making me want to head back to the drawing board and step it up even more!

Nah, not going to - too late to do that now! Mine is turning out real nice and I'm really hoping my recipient likes it. My wife was trying to tempt me to keep it and try and quick build another one for the swap. While tempting, I want to send out something real nice. However, I might have to replicate this box someday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Just needs a final coat of wax and a wipe down, ships out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mrfish55 said:


> Just needs a final coat of wax and a wipe down, ships out tomorrow.
> View attachment 57955
> View attachment 57956




cool box Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Very nice box, Dave!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

well heres my addition to the pool, big leaf maple burl , revisited an old series on this one pc lilly pad box, with frog and turtle carved, of course the lid is removable, the pull was added as i screwed up the original thanks for letting me play cl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Oh, my, Cliff... That is an AMAZING piece!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

HOLY MOLY, there are some really nice boxes in this swap. Can't wait to see what arrives in my mailbox


----------



## Mike1950

woodintyuuu said:


> well heres my addition to the pool, big leaf maple burl , revisited an old series on this one pc lilly pad box, with frog and turtle carved, of course the lid is removable, the pull was added as i screwed up the original thanks for letting me play clView attachment 57966
> 
> 
> View attachment 57967




Outstanding Cliff.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

WOW Cliff that's off the charts. Can we see it with the lid off!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I'm not sure I feel adequate enough to post a pic of mine after Cliff's work of art, but here's a quick shot of the box I made. I hope to get some better pics before boxing it up and shipping it out tomorrow, especially since my wife has requested that I recreate this box at some point and build one just like it for her. I figured I'd better post a pic of it before she tries to force me to build a new box in the next 12 hours to send out so she can keep this one here!

This is only the third box I've ever built. It's a lift lid box. The main portion is some figured hard maple. The lid is bloodwood. The lift was from an amboyna burl cutoff that I cut to shape. I'll try to get better pics tomorrow when I can get some better lighting.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ripjack13

All these boxes are awesome looking fellas. Great job.....

I like this idea too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> All these boxes are awesome looking fellas. Great job.....
> 
> I like this idea too....



If/when there's a future box swap, you should join in! I'm sure you'd be able to come up with a really cool box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I would love to!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice box Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Cliff that box is awesome I knew when you said you'd participate we couldn't have a contest because it would be no contest man. Your work is awesome. 

That's not to take away anything from all the rest of us everyone did a great job. Great boxes guys.

I guess I better finish mine now.  I have one more coat of finish to put on. I dropped the lid yesterday and crushed one of the corners in slightly. There's nothing to be done about now though.


----------



## Mrfish55

Cliff that lily box is off the hook! 

Well done everyone, perhaps encourage more participants next go round


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I'm not sure I feel adequate enough to post a pic of mine after Cliff's work of art, but here's a quick shot of the box I made. I hope to get some better pics before boxing it up and shipping it out tomorrow, especially since my wife has requested that I recreate this box at some point and build one just like it for her. I figured I'd better post a pic of it before she tries to force me to build a new box in the next 12 hours to send out so she can keep this one here!
> 
> This is only the third box I've ever built. It's a lift lid box. The main portion is some figured hard maple. The lid is bloodwood. The lift was from an amboyna burl cutoff that I cut to shape. I'll try to get better pics tomorrow when I can get some better lighting.
> 
> View attachment 57970




Wow, I really like the straight, clean lines! Mine is in its box, label all filled out, just waiting for the post office to open at noon to get it on its way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> Cliff that box is awesome I knew when you said you'd participate we couldn't have a contest because it would be no contest man. Your work is awesome.
> 
> That's not to take away anything from all the rest of us everyone did a great job. Great boxes guys.
> 
> I guess I better finish mine now.  I have one more coat of finish to put on. I dropped the lid yesterday and crushed one of the corners in slightly. There's nothing to be done about now though.



Seems like beating up or breaking parts has run thru this whole box builds, Might be we all got jammed by deadline (that durn Matt) if we didnt have a deadline
and i could work at my normal i will get to it pace mabey , the project may have gotten done sooner or later, so i say the dings are part of the boxes provenance, AT LEAST thats a reasonable excuse. It will be intresting what additional love the USPS adds to these wonderful collection of boxes! Personally
i will be quite happy to own any of these boxes, Remember fellas, these boxes only record your abilities and ideas as of TODAY ! I bet that next yrs box swap will be that much more outstanding, Thanks for the cool thread and boxes , cl

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## SENC

Sorry, that is clearly not a box but a lidded bowl. As self-annointed judge/arbiter of this swap, you're going to have to send this to me for my burnpile. Gotta make an example of you so breaking the rules doesn't become a pattern.



woodintyuuu said:


> well heres my addition to the pool, big leaf maple burl , revisited an old series on this one pc lilly pad box, with frog and turtle carved, of course the lid is removable, the pull was added as i screwed up the original thanks for letting me play cl
> 
> View attachment 57966
> 
> 
> View attachment 57967

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Sorry, that is clearly not a box but a lidded bowl. As self-annointed judge/arbiter of this swap, you're going to have to send this to me for my burnpile. Gotta make an example of you so breaking the rules doesn't become a pattern.




Nice to have you watchin out for us Henry- now go back to the beach and continue to pick on @Tclem

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> Nice to have you watchin out for us Henry- now go back to the beach and continue to pick on @Tclem


That's me... keeping a watchful eye and looking out for the little guy. Happy to give up some beach time to do my small part in making this a better world.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I was putting mine in the box and realized I didn't put a lid stop on it!!!! Man it's been so long since I built a decent box with wood hinges I am having to give myself a refresher course lol. I am now cutting a stop and will have to glue and finish it - and I have two other box builds and a cabinet job I been working on today.


----------



## Mrfish55

Mines on the way to its new owner, I will track progress, should be there next week, enjoy!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

woodintyuuu said:


> Seems like beating up or breaking parts has run thru this whole box builds, Might be we all got jammed by deadline (that durn Matt) if we didnt have a deadline
> and i could work at my normal i will get to it pace mabey , the project may have gotten done sooner or later, so i say the dings are part of the boxes provenance, AT LEAST thats a reasonable excuse. It will be intresting what additional love the USPS adds to these wonderful collection of boxes! Personally
> i will be quite happy to own any of these boxes, Remember fellas, these boxes only record your abilities and ideas as of TODAY ! I bet that next yrs box swap will be that much more outstanding, Thanks for the cool thread and boxes , cl



Hey, if there wasn't a deadline, I wouldn't have got mine done either! 

(I'm real glad some of y'all nudged me to change the ship date from Aug 8 to Aug 22!)

This was a lot of fun. I really enjoyed building my box and trying some new things. That cutoff of amboyna that became the lift actually was the inspiration for my box - I let the wood speak on this one. I can't wait until the next swap! I've already got an idea for a potential future swap! (Should probably get to working on a few honey-do projects I promised Katy before doing another swap.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

You can see the corner damage. Oh well. But you can't send an empty box. That just ain't right. . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950

COOL box kevin!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ChrisN

Wow, after seeing all these cool boxes, I'm afraid mine will feel rejected... 
Anyway, here's the second lidded box I've ever made:









It's made out of Paolo Verde from a WB member. It's on the way...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Nice box Chris


----------



## Sprung

Kevin and Chris - Very nice boxes! Great work!


----------



## Mike1950

ChrisN said:


> Wow, after seeing all these cool boxes, I'm afraid mine will feel rejected...
> Anyway, here's the second lidded box I've ever made:
> View attachment 57997 View attachment 57998
> It's made out of Paolo Verde from a WB member. It's on the way...


 

Hello Chris You sell yourself short- I received a very nice turned lidded box. I will post pics later- my machine is screwed up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

The USPS shows mine was delivered to its recipient today.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mine just left Phoenix AZ which doesn't make much sense to me considering its final destination.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Mine just left Phoenix AZ which doesn't make much sense to me considering its final destination.



Maybe the USPS is trying to rack up its frequent flyer miles?


----------



## barry richardson

@Schroedc got your box today Colin, it's a beauty, and the finish is amazing, thanks! I didn't post pictures since you did earlier....... that and I'm lazy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

barry richardson said:


> @Schroedc got your box today Colin, it's a beauty, and the finish is amazing, thanks! I didn't post pictures since you did earlier....... that and I'm lazy




I'm glad you like it. Several coats of WOP and then buff the snot out of it.


----------



## Schroedc

@Kevin Got a wonderful box in the mail today. The lid is even more detailed close up. Reminds me of the old video game Q-Bert or something by Escher! I want to see a build thread on how you do that if you don't mind while doing your cutting boards. Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Glad you like it. I hope it shipped okay. The last coat of finish was dry but maybe not cured. Hope nothing stuck to it anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Guys I am in awe of all these boxes and the creative genius of all y'all. These boxes are totally awesome in everyway. Maybe someday I will venture beyond calls and toys and attempt to try this type work. you guys are truly talented for sure. My hats off to everyone of you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ChrisN

Received a beautiful box form @Sprung today! Hard Maple is my favorite domestic wood! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ChrisN said:


> Received a beautiful box form @Sprung today! Hard Maple is my favorite domestic wood! Thanks!



Glad to hear it arrived safely! And cool that I coincidentally used your favorite wood in it! Hope you enjoy it. That piece of Amboyna that forms the lift was really the inspiration for that box.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Received my box today, thanks Barry it looks way more gooder in person than the pics, despite the excellent packaging job the postal system still managed to make the lid removable!!! It's an easy fix though, great job and thanks


----------



## Sprung

@Mike1950 
@Schroedc 
@Kevin 
@woodintyuuu 
@mja979 
@Mrfish55 
@barry richardson 
@steve bellinger 
@ChrisN 

I just wanted to say tanks again to everyone who participated in the box swap! I hope everyone had as much fun as I did! I both enjoyed building a box to send to someone and seeing what everyone else came up with - some very unique and beautiful boxes from all of you! I'll be looking forward to doing this again down the road - maybe another box swap sometime next year and maybe another swap of some kind sometime before then?

There are two boxes that we haven't heard have been delivered yet. Cliff let me know his box would be late on getting shipped out, which is understandable with how busy he's been these last months - including his west coast wood buying trip. 

It's also good to see that there was no problem with Dave/Mrfish55 receiving his box when it was shipped internationally. Cliff, did you receive yours from Dave/Mrfish55? Just want to make sure it didn't get lost in transit, since we haven't heard from you if you've received it.

Thanks again, everyone, for joining in and making this an awesome swap! Hope everyone had fun!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Awesome craftsmanship and creativity by all of ya !!! Well done gentlemen !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brown down

wow every box is outstanding! I want in on the next box build if we have one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

